# Kliche mods...



## KevTom23 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi all.

I have a Kliche board waiting to be built and was wondering about modifications to the standard build guide.  I built a standard one last year, but within an hour of finishing it, my daughter persuaded me to let her give it to her boyfriend as a Christmas present.  He's a good bloke and he loves the pedal, so...

Anyway...

I read somewhere that the functions of the dual gang gain pot can be split, giving separate gain and dry/wet blend controls.   

This is something that I'd want to do this time 'round, but it sounds too simple and too good to be true.

Any advice?


----------



## phi1 (Feb 14, 2021)

It is that simple. For the “clean” side, wire the pot in reverse.


----------



## KevTom23 (Feb 14, 2021)

cool!!  thank you.

Which row is which?


----------



## phi1 (Feb 14, 2021)

I haven’t build the pedalpcb board so I don’t know off hand. If you have a multimeter with continuity (beep) tester, you can figure out by seeing which pads connect to where once you get the pcb. Or maybe you can see where the traces connect visually.


----------



## Barry (Feb 14, 2021)

I think clean is the top row


----------



## KevTom23 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ideal. Thanks for your help 😊


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Coda Effects: Klon Centaur mods and tweaks
					

Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory




					www.coda-effects.com
				




Try this link. They list a few mods to try which look helpful.


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 17, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Coda Effects: Klon Centaur mods and tweaks
> 
> 
> Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory
> ...


This is cool. I might try the c15 to 6.8n mod on mine. Although I feel like the lack of bass is part of what makes the klone so different from all the other drive pedals. But, still going to try it and see how it sounds. Thanks for the info. C0da always has good info on his site.


----------



## KevTom23 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ideal. Thank you!! I’ll have a look


----------



## Reno315 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have one that I did this exact mod to, along with replacement of the 1u electrolytic coupling caps with film and an opa2134 in the summing section, It sounds great,  slight more lows, tone pot is less honkey (but I like the honk), and there is a little more high frequency definition when the gain pot is off or low.

I enjoy the regular ole Klon circuit as is the most. I use it with high gain amps, and the original circuit rips in a way other OD's and boosts just don't.

Put a socket there and try it. It's a slightly different flavor of manhorse.


----------



## KevTom23 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses. The Kliché has a ton of options that will need investigating.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2021)

And if that's not enough, check out the Merman.  It has separate Clean & Dirty Gain controls, variable Bass Bleed, variable Treble Bleed and variable Hard Clipping.


----------



## KevTom23 (Feb 28, 2021)

Let's not go there for now 🤣


----------



## Barry (Feb 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> And if that's not enough, check out the Merman.  It has separate Clean & Dirty Gain controls, variable Bass Bleed, variable Treble Bleed and variable Hard Clipping.


Merman is awesome!


----------



## KevTom23 (Mar 1, 2021)

Got the Kliche boards here, but the Merman could well be next on the list...


----------



## Ismacdon (Mar 4, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> This is cool. I might try the c15 to 6.8n mod on mine. Although I feel like the lack of bass is part of what makes the klone so different from all the other drive pedals. But, still going to try it and see how it sounds. Thanks for the info. C0da always has good info





Dan0h said:


> I've used 6n8 for a few klons and like it better.


----------



## Ismacdon (Mar 4, 2021)

I've also used 1n914 / Bat 41 for asymmetrical clipping...sounds pretty great.  Socket the diodes.


----------

